# Links > Tutorials >  Connectors crimping tutorial?

## Deadite

sorry αλλα υπαρχει κανα tutorial με φωτος που να δειχνει πως μπαινουν οι πρεσαριστοι ν-μαλε κονεκτορες στο ομοαξωνικο καλωδιο,με την βοηθεια της ειδικης ταναλιας;

----------


## nc

Δικό σου ...

----------


## Deadite

νασαι καλα

----------


## socrates

Εγώ χρησιμοποιούσα αυτό για βιδωτούς...

----------


## coffeex

> sorry αλλα υπαρχει κανα tutorial με φωτος που να δειχνει πως μπαινουν οι πρεσαριστοι ν-μαλε κονεκτορες στο ομοαξωνικο καλωδιο,με την βοηθεια της ειδικης ταναλιας;


Πως λέγεται αυτή η τανάλια και που μπορώ να την βρω;;

----------


## Deadite

ρε παιδια μια τελευταια ερωτηση.ποσο δυνατος πρεπει νασαι για να crimpareis τον κονεκτορα?
σφιγγω μια ωρα την crimp ταναλια για να <κολησει> το μεταλλικο κυλινδρακι πανω στο κυριο μεταλικο βυσμα και στο καλωδιο αλλα αυτο ουτε καν εχει λυγισει.  :: 
μηπως με μια κανονικη πενσα θαχω καλυτερη τυχη;
παντως η μυτη κολησε μια χαρα.

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Deadite
> 
> sorry αλλα υπαρχει κανα tutorial με φωτος που να δειχνει πως μπαινουν οι πρεσαριστοι ν-μαλε κονεκτορες στο ομοαξωνικο καλωδιο,με την βοηθεια της ειδικης ταναλιας;
> 
> 
> Πως λέγεται αυτή η τανάλια και που μπορώ να την βρω;;


Crimping tool HT-336K
http://www.wirelesslan.gr/product_info. ... cts_id=456

----------


## coffeex

Σε ευχαριστώ dti  ::

----------


## kinglyr

read

----------


## NetTraptor

Πας καλά? Αναδεύεις όλο το forum με το να βάζεις read εδώ και εκεί? Κανε ένα Bookmark ρε αδερφέ... μας ζάλισες.

----------


## kinglyr

<χιούμορ>
την μια μας την λέτε (σε εμάς τους νέουπες) όταν δεν διαβάζουμε το φόρουμ πριν κάνουμε ερώτηση, την άλλη μας την λέτε όταν το διαβάζουμε και αφήνουμε την κουναβιά μας, εεεεεεεεεεε μα επιτέλους, πείτε μας τι θέλετε?
 ::   ::   ::  

Τουλάχιστον με αυτό τον τρόπο ξαναζεσταίνονται και μερικά τόπικ που τα έχουμε ξεχάσει για 10 χρόνια  ::  

(καλά μην βαράς... δεν σε είπαμε και καμπούρη...  ::  )
</χιουμορ>

Ερώτηση: και άμα θέλω να με ενημερώνει το φόρουμ με εμαιλ όποτε στο συγκεκριμένο ποστ κάποιος γράψει κάτι? αυτό γίνεται άμα το έχεις κάνει μόνο bookmark?

----------


## kinglyr

εντάξει το βρήκα κάνεις και 'subscribe to this topic' ok sorry...  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> εντάξει το βρήκα κάνεις και 'subscribe to this topic' ok sorry...


 ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Μετά από πολυ καιρό αλλά επειδή έχω 2 καλά pdf.

----------


## akakios

::  Nice.....

----------


## Nikiforos

και μια ερώτηση, το καλώδιο aircom plus είναι λιγάκι ποιο χοντρό από το LMR400? δουλεύω μονο με το LMR400 και είχα πάρει 4 βύσματα male βιδωτά και μου κολυμπάνε! είναι για aircom ή είναι τα ίδια και για τα 2 καλώδια και κάτι κάνω εγώ λάθος? γιατί είδα στο παραπανω tutorial πως κάπου βάζουν μονωτική!

----------


## NetTraptor

Τα βύσματα για Aircom plus έχουν όντως λίγο ποιο φαρδιά Pin μιας και ο πυρήνας του aircom είναι πιο χοντρός. Γενικά καλό είναι να χρησιμοποιείς τους σωστούς συνδετήρες για τα σωστά καλώδια.
Οι original συνδετήρες της SSB εxoyn 2 pin στην συσκευασία. Ένα για το Aircom και ένα ακόμα ποιο φαρδύ για το Ecoflex. Χρησιμοποιείς το μικρότερο και φροντίζεις να πιάσει καλά με καλάι. Τέλος "κουκουλώνεις" καλά με λαστιχοταινια. 
Η μονωτική που εχει στο tutorial εχει αγνωστο λογο ύπαρξης ενώ οι συνδετήρες δεν είναι γνήσιοι και η συναρμολόγηση είναι τελείως διαφορετική. Επισυνάπτω ένα tutorial για τους original. Όταν κάποιος συναρμολογήσει έναν τέτοιο δεν θέλει να δει τίποτε άλλο. Κοστίζει λίγο παραπάνω αλλά καμία σχέση.

n-plug_ssb-electronics.pdf

Νικηφόρε στην χειρότερη περίπτωση πάρε μερικούς πρεσαριστους μην ξεφύγεις σε κόστος και άσε τους aircom στην άκρη για κανένα aircom. Έλα για καφέ μετά να τους πρεσάρουμε.

----------


## klarabel

FYi (For your Interst), στην εικόνα 7 , τα απαιτούμενα "κλειδιά" είναι 17mm και 19mm. Για να είμαστε "μέσα".

----------


## klarabel

> .......Όταν κάποιος συναρμολογήσει έναν τέτοιο δεν θέλει να δει τίποτε άλλο. Κοστίζει λίγο παραπάνω αλλά καμία σχέση.n-plug_ssb-electronics.pdf


Η με άλλα λόγια για λίγα ευρώ παραπάνω ρισκάρει κάποιος "αστοχία" στους connectors & δημιουργία "προβληματικού" κόμβου επειδή απλά δεν ταιριάζουν π.χ στο aircom+ καλώδιο οι προηγούμενοι connectors και θέλει λιμάρισμα ο κεντρικός αγωγός συν το ότι "περιστρέφονται" πολύ εύκολα οι κονεκτορς στο σχέδιο του Νικηφόρου. Προσωπικά δεν θα τους χρησιμοποιούσα ποτέ, για να μην πώ οτι είναι ακατάλληλοι για εμάς.

----------


## Nikiforos

ναι βλακεία δεν ξέρω ποιόν ακουσα και πηρα βιδωτους τότε, έχω 4 κομμάτια μόνο ευτυχώς και εννοειτε ΠΟΤΕ δεν ξαναπαιρνω! τωρα πηρα πρεσαριστα που εχω και πενσα και αυτα δουλευω παντα με LMR400 καλώδιο, δεν εχω δουλεψει και άλλο. http://www.aerial.net/shop/product/4...connector.html
και απλά εχει την καλύτερη τιμή από όλους όσους κοίταξα! στο tutorial την μονωτικη την βάζουν εκει για να μην στριφογυρίζει το βύσμα!!! γιαυτό ειπα πως κολυμπάει!
η πένσα για τα πρεσαριστά που έχω είναι αυτή : http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?code=407012

http://www.diodecomms.co.uk/download/CCeng.pdf
Για τα Aircom οι προδιαγραφές τους και τα βύσματα.

----------


## nvak

> ναι βλακεία δεν ξέρω ποιόν ακουσα και πηρα βιδωτους


Οι βιδωτοί είναι στεγανοί και μπορείς να τους λύσεις αν χρειασθεί.
Είναι καλύτεροι αλλά έχουν περισσότερη δουλειά.

Βέβαια, τώρα με το RB711 τα καλώδια RF είναι για τους παλιομοδίτες  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Μάλλον εννοούσε τους συγκεκριμένους βιδωτούς διότι από άποψη στεγανότητας και μηχανικής αντοχής είναι ασύγκριτοι οι original.

----------


## Nikiforos

οι 4 βιδωτοι που εχω ειναι απο τον ewifi. Δειχνω τους female γιατι σε male έχει τώρα κάτι διαφορετικούς! αυτοι στην φωτο εχουν ακριβως τα ιδια σωθηκά με τους δικους μου.
http://www.e-wifi.gr/Product/140/Page/28/el/
ενω λεει LMR400 στο καλωδιο μου κολυμπαγανε! και με καποιον που ξερει που ειχαμε φτιαξει ενα καλωδιο με 2 δεν ειχαμε εκει προβλημα μαλλον, αλλα ειχαμε βαλει μονωτικη όπως εδειχνε ενα tutorial που εδειξα. Αν δεν επεμεναν αλλοι ποτέ δεν πρόκειτε να αγοραζα βιδωτους γιατι δεν τους παω με τιποτα και με την καμία! προτιμω 1.000.000 φορες τους πρεσαριστους και κολλητό το μυτάκι. Επειδη δεν εχω δοκιμασει αλλους οπως αυτους που ειπε ο NetTraptor δεν αντιλέγω πως μπορεί να είναι μάπα οι συγκεκριμενοι ή ακόμα και να έκανα εγω κατι λαθος, όμως το τελικο τους βιδωμα (αυτο που πιάνουμε με γερμανικό κλειδι) επρεπε να κολυμπάει τοσο πολύ στο καλώδιο LMR400?
ιδια με αυτα είναι : http://www.aerial.net/shop/PDF/EZ-NML400.pdf και http://linkshop.gr/pdf/EZ-NML400.pdf

----------


## klarabel

Νικηφόρε, οι βιδωτοί, οι original της Aircom είναι οι καλύτεροι. Πιο στιβαρή κατασκευή και πιό στεγανοί με το λάστιχο που βιδώνοντας διαστέλλεται κλείνοντας τα κενά. Για μεγαλύτερη σιγουριά όμως και προστασία βάζουμε και λαστιχοταινία.

Τόσο αυτοί που έδειξες όσο και οι πρεσσαριστοί δεν διανοείσαι να τους βάλεις έξω χωρίς προσεκτική και σωστή χρήση λαστιχοταινίας.

----------


## Nikiforos

Εννοείτε οτι πάντα βαζουμε λαστιχοταινια! αυτό ειναι must! εδω μιλαμε για την εφαρμογη στο καλώδιο όμως, το παράξενο με τους βιδωτους τουλάχιστον αυτους που ειπα ειναι οτι στο καλωδιο LMR400 κολυμπάνε!!! (δεν δουλευω με aircom καλωδια). Οι βιδωτοι της aircom παλι θα κολυμπανε στο lmr400 αφου ειναι λιγακι ποιο λεπτο εξωτερικά απο της aircom το καλωδιο. Δυστυχως τα aircom δεν τα βρισκεις ευκολα, ολοι με LMR400 δουλεύουν! γιαυτο και εμεινα σε αυτό.

----------


## NetTraptor

Με απλα λογια.

Με aircom plus χρησιμοποιείς SSB aircom & ecoflex connectors

Με LMR400 χρησιμοποιείς connectors βιδωτούς ή πρεσαριστούς για LMR400. 

Τέλος οι βιδοτοί είναι καλύτεροι από πολλές απόψεις αλλά και πολύ πιο ακριβοί.

Η ανάμιξη εξαρτημάτων διαφορετικών προδιαγραφών είναι σαν να βάζεις ρόδες ποδηλάτου σε ferrari. Φυσικά πριν τα μπερδέψεις καλό είναι να ξέρεις τι είναι Ferrari Και τι ποδήλατο.  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Ναι αλλά και παλι κανεις δεν απάντησε σε αυτό που ρώτησα αρχικά!
Ειχα πάρει 4 βιδωτά βύσματα από www.e-wifi.gr που λένε πως ειναι για LMR400, ομως στο καλωδιο το βιδωμα στο τελος κολυμπάει!!! αυτό έτσι είναι φυσιολογικά ή εγώ κάνω κάτι λάθος? στο tutorial που είχα δείξει δείχνει πως βαζουμε μονωτική ταινιά για να μην γυρνάει το βύσμα!!! νόμιζα πως είναι για aircom plus, αλλά τελικά τα βύσματα φαίνεται να είναι τα ίδια! εξαλου αν ηταν για aircom θα ήθελε λιμάρισμα ο πυρήνας του καλωδίου όπως έχω διαβάσει. Οπότε εγώ δεν ανάμιξα τπτ και δεν πήρα τπτ διαφορετικών προδιαγραφών! ή μου έδωσαν λαθος βυσματα γιατι ειχα παρει μαζι και τα 4, ή εγώ εκανα κάτι λάθος αν και ακολούθησα πιστά το tutorial που έδειξα οπότε χλωμό, επειδή έχω πένσα και εχω φτιάξει πάρα πολλα καλώδια με πρεσαριστά βύσματα προτιμώ αυτά, μάλιστα βρηκα σωληνακι χρωμε μεταλλικο 12mm (είναι από διακόπτη μονοσωληνίου σωμάτων εξωτερικου βρόγχου της PINTOSSI) και εκοψα μικρα κομματακια και ετσι μπορω να αποκολλησω την μυτουλα και να ξαναχρησιμοποιησω βυσματα χωρις να τρωνε πεταμα αν θελω να ξηλωσω καποιο! εχω κανει δοκιμη και πετυχαινει αλλά δεν έχω βαλει τέτοιο πουθενά ακόμα.

----------

